# Peter & The Wolf with no narration?



## markmorb (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,
I would very much like to tell the story of Peter and the Wolf to my little girl while listening to the Prokofiev music, I have a beautifully illustrated book of the story.
However, every version I can find has narration already on it...
Can someone point me in the direction of a good "music only" version?
Thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

That's a good question, as good as any I've seen on this forum in a long time! I guess this is like 'Music Minus One' for narrators. I'll have a look around and get back to you.
FC


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Since the piece is what it is, music and story both by Prokofiev, this might be one pleasure you just have to forgo. People have made arrangements of operas without words, but I know of no version of Peter and the Wolf that removes the narration. There'd be almost no market for it, for one.


----------



## markmorb (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought it might be difficult to find...as you say, it's the equivalent of finding an opera with no singing.
I'm sure I remember back in my school days being played this on LP while our Music teacher talked over it and described the various instruments and how they were being used...maybe I'm just remembering it wrong.
I seem to recall that the recent (exquisite) animated version from a couple of years ago had no narration at all and told the story just through the images, but I can find no recording of that score....although I guess I could create one from the DVD...

Mark


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

And here you go

'Peter' with no chitchat!

Enjoy!
FC


----------



## markmorb (Jul 30, 2009)

post-minimalist said:


> And here you go
> 
> 'Peter' with no chitchat!
> 
> ...


Fantastic....Thanks very much, let's hope I do a good job with the "Live" narration 

Mark


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

you're welcome and also as a newcomer you are welcome. I hope this pleasant introduction will encourage you to return here and have a look at the other great things going on at this site.
FC


----------



## markmorb (Jul 30, 2009)

I certainly will....thanks again....

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

post-minimalist, you are super cool. I woulda never thunk.*

And one huge advantage of something that has no market is that you can pick up a copy for only $1.07 (which is only two cents more than the price of freedom!!).

*Edit: "never thunk that there would be a commercial recording of this," NOT "never thunk that you weren't cool."


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's another which I own. It also has a couple of others sans narration.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes I have one, its on Itunes, I can only say thats its a bundle with peter and the wolf and carnival of the animals, the cover is brownish


----------

